# كلام قديم اوووووووى من سنة 1900 !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*اقدم كلام ممكن تسمعة فى حياتك ( لغة عليها تراب ) كلام سنة 1900 
كلام وتعبيرات لما بنسمعها دلوقتى بنفطس من الضحك لانه محدش بقى يستعملها خلاص
ومع ذلك بنلاقى فيها ادب وذوق مفتقدينه جدااا حاليا فى حوارتنا وتعاملتنا اليوميه
هسيبكوا تحكموا بنفسكووا​* *نهارك سعيد يا محترم

  ايه ده يااخى دا انت نمرة

  معلوم يا محترم انت لسه بتستفسر 

   (كدة بلوشى ( يعنى من غير فلوس )

  تقاليع ايه دى
   كدة تدخل عليا منغير احم و لا دستور

    انا هأعمل تلفون للموحافظة

   انت حطمت اعصابى

  كلمه و رد غطاها

 -انا فى منتهى الاسف
   قولى يا حضرت هو .....ـ
  ( روح يا واد انده للحكيم ( الدكتور يعنى )

   انت راجل متختشيش
   الله يعمر بيتك

 انت حيرت فكرى معاك

  امشى طوالى
   احترم ذاتك يا محترم

   تعالى كل معايا حاجة كده على ما قسم

  انت راجل كلك انسانيه

 انا هحكلكم حواديت تمام جميله خالص

  حاجة مش بطاله
  انا صحتى بطاله اوى اليومين دول
   انت اسعدت مهجتى

  طيبون يا افندى سلامات كدة

 - لالالا شيل التكليف


 انا اعرف فلان ده عز المعرفة
او انا اعرف فلان ده حق المعرفه

  طول بالك بس

  وعدوك ,, عدوك على اللى حصل

  انت مين :: محسوبك ــــ

  انت مين يا سدنا الافندى
انت يا بليه يا تنبل

  اما حته فصل فى منتهى السقوعيه

  انا متشكر اوى على ظورفك يا انسه

  انا عندى حته افكار و تكتيكات جهنميه

 انا قاعد فى مكان كله انس و انشراح و افراح

  اوى اوى من حباب عنيه

 انا متأثر خالص لحالتك
   يلا اوام روح هات الحاجة انا راجل صاحب زمه 

  انا نفسى اسافر بوابور البحر

يا حفيظ ايه الورطه دى 

 انا انسريت خالص من رؤيتك الليله

 انا هبئا أزورك فى اراميدان
  - دا  انا اكلت صحن رز

  انت راجل بحبوح اوى

 يا ندامه انا اتغميت من الخبر ده

  انت جى هنا بأنهى وش 

 يخلصك كدة يا فلان افندى

  يا نهار زى بعضوا
انا شاورت عقلى
 ليلتك سعيدة سعادته البيه

 - ليه كدة بس كلفت خاطرك كده

  - انت عقلك فارغ

  - انا مبسوط على اخر ما ينبغى

  انت يا راجل يا ابو عقل صفيح

  انا مش وش حاجة زى كدة

  انا اسمى انضف من النزاهه

 انا عاوز اشرب كازوزه
ونفسى اكل رطلين كباب

 عقبال املتك كدة انا قبض بتاع 150 قرش الشهر دة
   عفارم عليك​*
*يا ترى الكلام ده راح فين :t9:
حد هنا يعرف ؟؟
ههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا نداااااااامه ايه الموضوع ده ههههههههههههههه*

*ده فى حاجه خامده تانى شكلها هتطلع ههههههههه*

*على فكره نسيتى لقب اكسالنس  عفى عليه الزمن بردو*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			نهارك سعيد يا محترم

ايه ده يااخى دا انت نمرة

معلوم يا محترم انت لسه بتستفسر

(كدة بلوشى ( يعنى من غير فلوس )

تقاليع ايه دى
كدة تدخل عليا منغير احم و لا دستور

انا هأعمل تلفون للموحافظة

انت حطمت اعصابى

كلمه و رد غطاها

-انا فى منتهى الاسف
قولى يا حضرت هو .....ـ
( روح يا واد انده للحكيم ( الدكتور يعنى )

انت راجل متختشيش
الله يعمر بيتك

انت حيرت فكرى معاك

امشى طوالى
احترم ذاتك يا محترم

تعالى كل معايا حاجة كده على ما قسم

انت راجل كلك انسانيه

انا هحكلكم حواديت تمام جميله خالص

حاجة مش بطاله
انا صحتى بطاله اوى اليومين دول
انت اسعدت مهجتى

طيبون يا افندى سلامات كدة

- لالالا شيل التكليف


انا اعرف فلان ده عز المعرفة
او انا اعرف فلان ده حق المعرفه

طول بالك بس

وعدوك ,, عدوك على اللى حصل

انت مين :: محسوبك ــــ

انت مين يا سدنا الافندى
انت يا بليه يا تنبل

اما حته فصل فى منتهى السقوعيه

انا متشكر اوى على ظورفك يا انسه

انا عندى حته افكار و تكتيكات جهنميه

انا قاعد فى مكان كله انس و انشراح و افراح

اوى اوى من حباب عنيه

انا متأثر خالص لحالتك
يلا اوام روح هات الحاجة انا راجل صاحب زمه

انا نفسى اسافر بوابور البحر

يا حفيظ ايه الورطه دى

انا انسريت خالص من رؤيتك الليله

انا هبئا أزورك فى اراميدان
- دا انا اكلت صحن رز

انت راجل بحبوح اوى

يا ندامه انا اتغميت من الخبر ده

انت جى هنا بأنهى وش

يخلصك كدة يا فلان افندى

يا نهار زى بعضوا
انا شاورت عقلى
ليلتك سعيدة سعادته البيه

- ليه كدة بس كلفت خاطرك كده

- انت عقلك فارغ

- انا مبسوط على اخر ما ينبغى

انت يا راجل يا ابو عقل صفيح

انا مش وش حاجة زى كدة

انا اسمى انضف من النزاهه

انا عاوز اشرب كازوزه
ونفسى اكل رطلين كباب

عقبال املتك كدة انا قبض بتاع 150 قرش الشهر دة
عفارم عليك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
بيقولوا ...  فى السينما  ... على أفلام الماضى .... أفلام الزمن الجميل


عندهم حق  ... أصبح الماضى زمنا ( جميلا ) 

والحاضر زمنا ( محزنا ) الغلاء وعدم المحبه بالذات والغش وألخ

أما المستقبل ( فى يد الرب )


أشكركجدا يا أختنا اغاليه

رجعتى ذاكرتى للأيام الحلوه ... فأنا كنت ولا زلت أحلم بعوده هذا ( الزمن الجميل ... الذى سافر ولم يعد )




المسيح الحبيب معااكم​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه
انا بقى بحب العواف يا ابليتى هههههههه مش موجودة هنا و اتمسوا بالخير و دستور يا سيادى 
فعلا كلمات غطاه التراب بس كانت جميلة جدا 
يا ريت يرجع الزمن تانى و اقولكم العواف على طول هههههههههه
شكرا يا دوندون على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عفارم عليكى دونا هانم

فكرتينا سعادتك بايام المليم والنكلة والقرش المخروم

ولا لما تروحى تشترى بقالة يديكى البقال حفنة حلاوة بالمجان

ولا لما تروحوا للجزار تتشرطى وتتأمرى ودة من الموزة ودى من الطحال

وما فيش مانع تخدى ماسورة كلها بهاريز لوجة اللة وانتى تأمرينى يا هانم

هى جت على الكلام دة كلة راح وانقضى بين غش ونفاق وحب مضى

ونهارك سعيد يا هانم
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*باين عليه موضوع جامد

شوري ما فهمتوش كتير

لانه باللغة المحكية

بس ما دام دونا عملاه يبفى

جامد..

مشكزرة يا ست الكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يا نداااااااامه ايه الموضوع ده ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ده فى حاجه خامده تانى شكلها هتطلع ههههههههه*
> 
> *على فكره نسيتى لقب اكسالنس  عفى عليه الزمن بردو*​



*هههههههه اه فعلا نسيت اكسلا نس بتاعة استيفان روستى 
ميرررسى يا مارسووو على مشاركتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *​*
> بيقولوا ...  فى السينما  ... على أفلام الماضى .... أفلام الزمن الجميل
> 
> 
> ...



*حقيقى يا استاذى لما بشوف فيلم قديم  بتلفت نظرى حاجات كتير زى لغة الحوار المحترم وخصوصا احترام الصغير للكبير وايضاً البراءه أن جاز لى التعبير فى التعامل ما بين الناس بدون لف ودوران أو خباثة وكلام مبطن 
ياااااا ريت ترجع الاخلاقيات الجميله دى قبل فوات الاوان والانحدار أكثر من هذا
شكرا عزيزى على المشاركه
ربنا يعو ضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا بقى بحب العواف يا ابليتى هههههههه مش موجودة هنا و اتمسوا بالخير و دستور يا سيادى
> فعلا كلمات غطاه التراب بس كانت جميلة جدا
> يا ريت يرجع الزمن تانى و اقولكم العواف على طول هههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههه ميرررسى يا قمرررر على المشاركه اللذيذه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> عفارم عليكى دونا هانم
> 
> فكرتينا سعادتك بايام المليم والنكلة والقرش المخروم
> 
> ...



*هههههههه بزمتك مش كانت ايام حلوه يا وليم كلنا نتمنى نعيشها ونعيش عصرها 
ونهارك اسعد وليم باشا 
ميرررسى خالص على مشاركتك الجميله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *باين عليه موضوع جامد
> 
> شوري ما فهمتوش كتير
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على ذوقك يا كليمووو
الحكايه وما فيها انها بعض العبارات القديمه اللى محدش بيستعملها النهارده فى لغة الحوار ما بين الناس وبعضها 
واللى تلاقى فى بعضها لغة احترام جميله مفتقدينها جداااا اليويمن دول
ميرررسى على مشاركتك وربنا معاك *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2010)

*الكلام ده بح يا دون دون ههههههههههههههههه
بس موجوع جامد
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الكلام ده بح يا دون دون ههههههههههههههههه
> بس موجوع جامد
> تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اقدم كلام ممكن تسمعة فى حياتك ( لغة عليها تراب ) كلام سنة 1900​*
> *كلام وتعبيرات لما بنسمعها دلوقتى بنفطس من الضحك لانه محدش بقى يستعملها خلاص*
> *ومع ذلك بنلاقى فيها ادب وذوق مفتقدينه جدااا حاليا فى حوارتنا وتعاملتنا اليوميه*
> *هسيبكوا تحكموا بنفسكووا *​
> ...


 


:download:


اية الكلاسيكيات الجامدة دى 


*يا روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة *

دونا العسولة انتى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> انت حطمت اعصابى​*


*​* 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية الكلام الغريب دة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*لا حول العالم ههههههههه*
*ايه ده يا دونا*
*يا نداشة علي ده موضوع ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

اه و كلمة صدقينى لما تتقال بالصاااااااااااااد

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا دونا للموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اية الكلاسيكيات الجامدة دى
> ...



*ميرررررسى يا قمرررررررر
ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> [/center]
> [/b][/color][/size]
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اية الكلام الغريب دة



*انا عارفه بقى ايه ده ههههه
ميرررسى يا كيرلس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا حول العالم ههههههههه*
> *ايه ده يا دونا*
> *يا نداشة علي ده موضوع ههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههه
ردك تحفه يا كارثه انتى هههههههه
نورتى يا قمرايتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه و كلمة صدقينى لما تتقال بالصاااااااااااااد
> 
> ...



*اااااه دى لوحدها كانت مستفزه 
كويس انها دلوقتى مش بتتقال كده هههههههههه
نورتى يا تاسونى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوز ايه اللى فكرك بالكلام الابيض واسود ده 
نظام صدئنى يابنى انا مش بقدب عليك ههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالا ربنا معاكى بقى 
العواف يا اوختى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوز ايه اللى فكرك بالكلام الابيض واسود ده
> نظام صدئنى يابنى انا مش بقدب عليك ههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالا ربنا معاكى بقى
> العواف يا اوختى​



*هههههههههههههه
 الحمد لله بقى ان الكلام ده راح لحاله واتحبس جوه الافلام الابيض واسود 
كان منظرنا هيبقى وحش اوووووى واحنا بنتكلم كده وع النت بقى واييييه :heat:
ههههههههههههه نورتى يا سكررررره*


----------



## back_2_zero (20 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا دودو *
*بس   عاوزة اققولك على حاجة *
*كل زمن و لية كلامة  *
*و مع الوقت كل حاجة بتتغير مجتش يعنى ع الالفاظ اللى حيقفوا عندها و مش حيغيروها *
*بس سدقينى مش حقولك كل الكلام دا لا بس فية عبارات لحد دلوقتى بسمعها بس طبعا قليل مش كتير *
*ميرسى يا قمر*
​


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه*
*زودى عليهم :*

*مين اللى بيخبط*
*احنا بوليس النجدة*
*سلم نفسك احسنلك*
*المكان كله محاصر*
*اى حركة هنضرب فى المليان*

*ههههههههههه*


----------



## abokaf2020 (21 يوليو 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااه يا دونا ده انتي طلعتي قديمة اوي 

شكلك كده ابيض واسود 

وبعدين ليت الزمان يعود يوما


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا دودو *
> *بس   عاوزة اققولك على حاجة *
> *كل زمن و لية كلامة  *
> *و مع الوقت كل حاجة بتتغير مجتش يعنى ع الالفاظ اللى حيقفوا عندها و مش حيغيروها *
> ...



*ممكن الناس الكبيره فى السن شويه لسه باقى عندها حبة كلام من القديم ده
ميرررسى يا قمررر لمشاركتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *زودى عليهم :*
> 
> *مين اللى بيخبط*
> ...



*هههههههههه ايوووون زمان كانوا بيستأذنوا
اخر ادب بصراحه مش زى  دلوقتى 
نورت يا كيريتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه يا دونا ده انتي طلعتي قديمة اوي
> 
> شكلك كده ابيض واسود
> 
> وبعدين ليت الزمان يعود يوما



*وانا مالى ياختى بالكلام ده :ranting:
ههههههه
نورتى يا قمرايتى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------

